# Wie finde ich I/O lastige Pozesse?

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

in den letzten Tag kam durch irgendwelche Updates der Zustand, dass mein kmail (kontact/spamassassin) nun massiv I/O produziert, aber recht wenig cpu braucht; dennoch steht mein System fast.

Wie finde ich Prozesse, die gerade lesen/schreibend auf die HDD zugreifen, natürlich mit Angabe der prozentualen Belastung oder so ähnlich. Ziel soll sein, den schuldigen Pozess zu finden (lsof kann das m:M. nach nicht, oder?).

Nepomuk habe ich schon deaktiviert...

----------

## manuels

Nutze iotop.

Auf deren Homepage steht welche zwei Kerneloptionen du dafuer aktiviert haben musst.

----------

## Hollowman

Das sagt er dir auch beim emergen.

Sebastian

----------

